# Another Beautiful Female Guitar player



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2009)

Dibs.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## SamSam (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd lay down the cable, but the Dean might put me off 

Lol jokes aside she's pretty good, better than me that's for sure.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 20, 2009)

Geez, she's tiny.


----------



## SamSam (Aug 20, 2009)

Just means she'll cry a bit more 


god this is bad...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 20, 2009)

I can't tell if she's all that good looking, but that doesn't matter - what she was playing was boring as fuck. I'm not going to buy into the whole "Ooooh, a chick playing guitar, this is cool!" thing.

Granted, if she played something that impressed me I'd probably drool


----------



## SamSam (Aug 20, 2009)

Loads of her bends are off in her videos too 

too many players neglect that. damn them all!


----------



## yingmin (Aug 20, 2009)

Horrible guitar, horrible amp, horrible tone, horrible improvisation, horrible haircut. She's got chops, and she's maybe a little attractive, but she's nothing worth starting a thread over.


----------



## SamSam (Aug 20, 2009)

about 80% of the clip is actually pre rehearsed it's not improv at all.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 20, 2009)

she is pretty cute, but come on now dean and line 6! (sorry dean and line 5 users)


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 20, 2009)

IMO, she seems pretty sloppy and isn't all that attractive. Not ugly by any means, but just not especially great looking, either.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 20, 2009)

Someone needs to dial her gain back a wee bit.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 20, 2009)

SamSam said:


> about 80% of the clip is actually pre rehearsed it's not improv at all.


 She probably thought "improvisation" sounded more attention-getting than "wank around on a bunch of uninteresting bullshit while internet perverts try to look up my schoolgirl miniskirt".


----------



## Scali (Aug 20, 2009)

Geez guys, she looks young (judging from the username, '92', she's about 16 or 17) so I don't think she's been playing all that long.
You don't have to be impressed just because she's a girl, but it seems people are going way overboard with the negative. I was nowhere near as good as her when I was her age, and her gear sounds tons better than what I had at the time aswell 
In fact, I'm glad to see women enjoying guitar at all, especially the more metal/speed-orieinted styles. It's a rather alpha-male world


----------



## SamSam (Aug 20, 2009)

Scali said:


> Geez guys, she looks young (judging from the username, '92', she's about 16 or 17) so I don't think she's been playing all that long.
> You don't have to be impressed just because she's a girl, but it seems people are going way overboard with the negative. I was nowhere near as good as her when I was her age, and her gear sounds tons better than what I had at the time aswell
> In fact, I'm glad to see women enjoying guitar at all, especially the more metal/speed-orieinted styles. It's a rather alpha-male world




That is because our larger male brains can handle the millions and billions of notes better  

slight sarcasm there


----------



## halsinden (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah, well, you know, this is _clearly_ a fake. i mean - who would willingly choose those curtains to go in the same room as that armchair upholstery? and the guitar is clearly CGI, i mean look at the size of it.

she needs more breakdowns. maybe some inhales.

gay.

sorry, lesbian.

H


----------



## katierose (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh yeah, I remember seeing this video a long time ago. It's always cool to see a lady playing, but I'm personally not digging the obnoxious guitar and outfit choice. Heh. Still awesome to see though.


----------



## halsinden (Aug 20, 2009)

oh and she's OBVIOUSLY a man but, you know, i've seen like _way_ better looking guys and stuff.

this one guy i know, he can be attractive at like 280bpm. four finger dappering. all of it man. all.

H


----------



## SamSam (Aug 20, 2009)

The comments on the videos where she is 14 are disturbing to say the least...


----------



## halsinden (Aug 20, 2009)

one thing i must just add though - will she improve my tone?

H


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2009)

Scali said:


> Geez guys, she looks young (judging from the username, '92', she's about 16 or 17) so I don't think she's been playing all that long.
> You don't have to be impressed just because she's a girl, but it seems people are going way overboard with the negative. I was nowhere near as good as her when I was her age, and her gear sounds tons better than what I had at the time aswell
> In fact, I'm glad to see women enjoying guitar at all, especially the more metal/speed-orieinted styles. It's a rather alpha-male world



She's good for her age (better than I am!) and its just generally good to see more girls playing guitar.



halsinden said:


> yeah, well, you know, this is _clearly_ a fake. i mean - who would willingly choose those curtains to go in the same room as that armchair upholstery? and the guitar is clearly CGI, i mean look at the size of it.
> 
> she needs more breakdowns. maybe some inhales.
> 
> ...



 True.


----------



## SamSam (Aug 20, 2009)

Loving the sarcasm Hal, poor kid, she could be really amazing one day but the school girl get up kinda cheapens it. Fap fap faps all round on the youtube paedo - scene it seems. USA Dean and a line 6 could have got a great amp and guitar for that cash. Daddy is probably rich anyway so I doubt she cares.


----------



## Scali (Aug 20, 2009)

And what if that actually IS her school attire? She is British after all, and school uniforms are still common in the UK. So perhaps she just recorded the video after school?


----------



## SamSam (Aug 20, 2009)

If it is her real school uniform the paedos will have more to fap about...


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like she's attending the John Petrucci school of not using your pinky.


----------



## katierose (Aug 20, 2009)

If I had to wear some gross school uniform everyday, I would most certainly take it off when I got home. Especially if I wanted to play guitar and make a video about it. I don't know. Something about the guitar and outfit just screams "I'm trying too hard."


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 20, 2009)

Scali said:


> And what if that actually IS her school attire? She is British after all, and school uniforms are still common in the UK. So perhaps she just recorded the video after school?


 
I'm Scottish (and go to a school that has a uniform), and let me tell you that if that *is* her school uniform, then her school must be very lax when it comes to skirt length.

That is *well* past see-level.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 20, 2009)

She's also 15. Her nose is bigger than Mustaine's ego.


----------



## Nats (Aug 20, 2009)

meh


----------



## Scali (Aug 20, 2009)

katierose said:


> If I had to wear some gross school uniform everyday, I would most certainly take it off when I got home. Especially if I wanted to play guitar and make a video about it. I don't know. Something about the guitar and outfit just screams "I'm trying too hard."


 
Well, at least you'll know that if you ever put a video of you playing guitar on Youtube, your guitar playing isn't exactly the only thing people will criticize 

I don't think anyone has EVER commented on my clothes, curtains, whatever, on any of my videos.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 20, 2009)

That was shit. Being a woman makes her good though..... does it?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2009)

Everyone is so negative lol 







LEAVE HER ALONE!


----------



## MFB (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks-wise she looks like if Anne Hathaway and Penelope Cruz had a daughter, playing wise was rather boring and I only lasted 30 seconds before going "Whatever"


----------



## SamSam (Aug 20, 2009)

Maniacal said:


> That was shit. Being a woman makes her good though..... does it?



No, it doesn't but women really seem to be a rare breed when it comes to shreddy type stuff. Obviously we have greats like Batten, but they aren't exactly ten a penny


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2009)

Everyone whose saying shes boring, sloppy etc, she is just 17, give the girl a break eh?

Being a woman doesn't automatically good, but it is good to see more girls playing guitar either way.


----------



## SamSam (Aug 20, 2009)

I think it's safe to say she's been ravaged enough over the last few pages. her ears must be burning, then again that could be because of the Line 6 amp.


----------



## katierose (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah. Remind myself to never post a video on YouTube once I learn to play. Meanies.

I've come across some videos of some girls doing some decent shredding but their name doesn't come to mind. They exist. And I wish there was more. 

I've been around enough male dominated things in my life to know we will always have to deal with these typical jokes and harassment. I work in IT for example. Can't count how many times my gender has been an obstacle in doing what I want to do. 

But you know what? Fuck it. The girls that REALLY enjoy it, will stick around regardless. The girls that REALLY want to learn, will. End of story.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Aug 20, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> She's also 15. Her nose is bigger than Mustaine's ego.




Actually shes 17.

I want to see her rhythm playing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2009)

katierose said:


> Yeah. Remind myself to never post a video on YouTube once I learn to play. Meanies.
> 
> I've come across some videos of some girls doing some decent shredding but their name doesn't come to mind. They exist. And I wish there was more.
> 
> ...



Exactly. I mean people should do what they want to do, and not let what people think bother them. I'm a crap guitar played, but I play because I enjoy it. This girl obviously does and she is good at it. Power to her and anyone that wants to learn guitar.

There was this girl who played with Steve Vai, she was incredible.


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 20, 2009)

There was that one 15 year old girl with the jem that was pretty good. What happened to her?


----------



## SamSam (Aug 20, 2009)

katierose said:


> Yeah. Remind myself to never post a video on YouTube once I learn to play. Meanies.
> 
> I've come across some videos of some girls doing some decent shredding but their name doesn't come to mind. They exist. And I wish there was more.
> 
> ...



Ahem, you did join in on the heckling yourself.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Aug 20, 2009)

She looks like the heroine from the Dark Crystal movie but with dark hair.


----------



## katierose (Aug 20, 2009)

SamSam said:


> Ahem, you did join in on the heckling yourself.



All I said was her guitar and outfit choice was obnoxious. It's more of like a "Why would you do that? Elaborate young lady." 

Nothing like degrading how her face looks. That stuff is not necessary, but it's bound to happen.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 20, 2009)

lol another dogs goddess!
She's only bones lol


----------



## synrgy (Aug 20, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> lol another dogs goddess!
> She's only bones lol



Better than a carpenter's dream.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 20, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Better than a *carpenter's* dream.


 
why do dogs suddenly appear,everytime you are near.
Just like me they long to lick
all your bones
bwahahahahahhahaahahaha


----------



## Valserp (Aug 20, 2009)

Well her alternate picking is tons better than mine :|
Every time I watch a young youtube guitarist play, I feel like hanging myself for being 24 and still not being able to pull some of that shit off...


----------



## Ishan (Aug 20, 2009)

Grrrll? playing a Dean? it reminds me I know one 
Katrina Johansson - Dean Artist





fap?


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 20, 2009)

I can already tell whats gonna happen.

-There will be 2 more pages of bagging
-Someone will tell her about this thread
-She will sign up
-Arguments will occur, resulting in either someone being banned or her never posting again 

Its happened a few times before


----------



## katierose (Aug 20, 2009)

Ishan said:


> Grrrll? playing a Dean? it reminds me I know one
> Katrina Johansson - Dean Artist
> 
> 
> ...



See?? Again, what is with the obnoxious "let's tie my shirt and show off my stomache for no reason." WHY? This is what I mean with trying too hard.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 20, 2009)

Why not? I am envious of women like that for having a huge natural advantage they can use to succeed. I sure as hell would do the same thing if I could...

btw, she's a little better but still has very nasty tone and vibrato:


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 20, 2009)

yingmin said:


> horrible amp, horrible tone



I have the same amp... theres no getting rid of that static shhshsshshshshshshsh noise while your playing with any kind of distortion even remotely present when playing more than 1 string clearly by itself.

It was a great amp to learn on though! Its especially nice since its cheap with tons of features so you can find what you like out of it when you go searching for something decent that caters specifically to what you liked from it.

Its fun to see a girl playing guitar and not bass, also girl that's not playing basic punk rock with the strum 3 power chords shift 2 frets, strum 3 power chords shift 2 frets, strum 3 power chords shift 2 frets, strum 3 power chords shift 2 frets, strum 3 power chords shift 2 frets, strum 3 power chords shift 2 frets, strum 3 power chords shift 2 frets, strum 3 power chords shift 2 frets, strum 3 power chords shift 2 frets, strum 3 power chords shift 2 frets, strum 3 power chords shift 2 frets,end song.

Nothing to make a whole thread over though, maybe in off topic.


----------



## katierose (Aug 20, 2009)

So if you were a dude and you wanted to get into cooking, would you show up in the kitchen with no shirt on, flexing your manly muscles and making sure you're as hairy as possible to prove a point? I mean, we might be turned on but WTF? Hahaha. Just come and cook your cupcakes with us and stop trying to get attention you know.


----------



## Konfusius (Aug 20, 2009)

I hate to make a difference between female and male guitarist. If someone sucks it doesnt matter if boobs are included or not. Not even if it is man-boobs or real boobs. I mean... Dino Cazares is sick and i bet neither one in here is gonna be like "Yeah, he is sick, especially for such a fat fuck!" women arent worse at playing guitar than men. at least not by nature.
So, she is cute, she is incredibly tiny, especially with that Razorback, her playing was okay and I bet a guy who had played all the same would have gotten worse average ratings on youtube than she got, which really speaks against the emancipation of women.

Thanks to katie, by the way. You made me hate my hairy body way less when saying it might turn women on because it is so manly ^^


----------



## yingmin (Aug 20, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Why not? I am envious of women like that for having a huge natural advantage they can use to succeed. I sure as hell would do the same thing if I could...


 Because, rightly or wrongly, using their sexuality like that makes it harder to take them seriously. If these videos were performed by men, nobody would care because their playing really isn't exceptional. There are thousands of men on Youtube who play as well as these girls, if not better. Look at the title of this thread and tell me that their femininity isn't eclipsing their musical ability, which is what it's supposed to be about.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 20, 2009)

did somebody say BOOBS?
I love plinky boods,they're beautiful !


----------



## katierose (Aug 20, 2009)

Konfusius said:


> "Yeah, he is sick, especially for such a fat fuck!"



Haaahahaaha!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2009)

Dino Cazares is sexy.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 20, 2009)

katierose said:


> Haaahahaaha!


 
hellooooooooooooo


----------



## Konfusius (Aug 20, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dino Cazares is sexy.



Yeah, he has nice tits!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2009)

Konfusius said:


> Yeah, he has nice tits!



I would.


I want to become a famous guitarist, just to prove an ugly fucker can get famous, and music isn't superficial. The odds are against me though


----------



## Axel (Aug 20, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dibs.




I was never attracted to Penelope Cruz. Didn't know she could play guitar though, props to her


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 20, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I would.
> 
> 
> I want to become a famous guitarist, just to prove an ugly fucker can get famous, and music isn't superficial. The odds are against me though


 

Are Vai,Satch,Gilbet,Slash,Petrucci,Hendrix,Malmsteen,Romeo,Nugent,Moore (list goes on forever) handsome ?
NOT AT ALL


----------



## cycloptopus (Aug 20, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> She's also 15. Her nose is bigger than Mustaine's ego.



you gotta admit, even for all the hate in this thread, she is just as good as Kirk Hammett, if not better...


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 20, 2009)

Axel said:


> I was never attracted to Penelope Cruz. Didn't know she could play guitar though, props to her



LOL! Exactly what I thought.

And while we´re at it... Penelope Cruz, to me, is butt ugly, therefore, this girl is also ugly... 



8Fingers said:


> Are Vai,Satch,Gilbet,Slash,Petrucci,Hendrix,Malmsteen,Romeo,Nugent,Moore (list goes on forever) handsome ?
> NOT AT ALL



Satch is a pretty normal guy, def. not ugly. Petrucci now looks like a bear but I don´t think he looks bad...


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 20, 2009)

katierose said:


> So if you were a dude and you wanted to get into cooking, would you show up in the kitchen with no shirt on, flexing your manly muscles and making sure you're as hairy as possible to prove a point? I mean, we might be turned on but WTF? Hahaha. Just come and cook your cupcakes with us and stop trying to get attention you know.



No. It doesn't work both ways, especially since there really is no universal picture of attractiveness for men like there is for women.

There's a reason "Men's" magazines use pictures of hot chicks to sell them AND "Women's" magazines also use hot chicks. No one really cares that much about looking at men.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 20, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> No. It doesn't work both ways, especially since there really is no universal picture of attractiveness for men like there is for women.
> 
> There's a reason "Men's" magazines use pictures of hot chicks to sell them AND "Women's" magazines also use hot chicks. No one really cares that much about looking at men.



Word.


----------



## Variant (Aug 20, 2009)

> Are Vai,Satch,Gilbet,Slash,Petrucci,Hendrix,Malmsteen, Romeo,Nugent,Moore (list goes on forever) handsome ?
> NOT AT ALL



Umm... my last girlfriend (who was pretty picky) thought Petrucci was a sexy guy... of course this is before his transformation into Grizzly Magnússon.  She might not think the same. I'm as straight as they come so I can't verify. I do like how on the internet ~0.005% of people are considered attractive. How you all survive in the real world is beyond me.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a 12 year old male student who is 30% better than her. So if I dress him up in a skirt, put make up on him and get him to play a Slash solo, his videos will be posted on here so you guys can say how hot he is? AND AMAZING AT GUITAR. 

Being a woman means nothing. When it comes to most instruments, women are equally as capable as men so why make a big deal about a girl who is shit? I would be more impressed if you posted a video of an insanely ugly girl who can play Holdsworth solos note for note.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 20, 2009)

Maniacal said:


> I have a 12 year old male student who is 30% better than her. So if I dress him up in a skirt, put make up on him and get him to play a Slash solo, his videos will be posted on here so you guys can say how hot he is? AND AMAZING AT GUITAR.
> 
> Being a woman means nothing. When it comes to most instruments, women are equally as capable as men so why make a big deal about a girl who is shit? I would be more impressed if you posted a video of an insanely ugly girl who can play Holdsworth solos note for note.


 
That's all well and good, but I think that you're taking this thread a little too seriously. I highly doubt that vampiregenocide meant for serious discussion to arise from it. 



vampiregenocide said:


> I want to become a famous guitarist, just to prove an ugly fucker can get famous, and music isn't superficial. The odds are against me though


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Are Vai,Satch,Gilbet,Slash,Petrucci,Hendrix,Malmsteen,Romeo,Nugent,Moore (list goes on forever) handsome ?
> NOT AT ALL



Dude, if Joesph Merrick and me joined a dating site at the same time, he'd get more hits than I would.


----------



## Scali (Aug 20, 2009)

Maniacal said:


> I would be more impressed if you posted a video of an insanely ugly girl who can play Holdsworth solos note for note.


 
Nili Brosh? 



Okay, not entirely fair. I'm not going to say she's insanely ugly. Just that she doesn't seem to bother about her appearance (no make-up, no skirt etc), and just plays...


----------



## katierose (Aug 20, 2009)

Bottom line: Metal is not a fashion show. Show us what you can do with your instrument I could care less about the rest.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 20, 2009)

katierose said:


> Bottom line: Metal is not a fashion show. Show us what you can do with your instrument. I couldn't care less about the rest.


 
Fixed, and yes. 

 Meshuggah


----------



## Scali (Aug 20, 2009)

katierose said:


> Bottom line: Metal is not a fashion show. Show us what you can do with your instrument I could care less about the rest.


 
I was alive in the 80s... trust me, metal was ALL about the fashion show back then


----------



## Variant (Aug 20, 2009)

Scali said:


> I was alive in the 80s... trust me, metal was ALL about the fashion show back then



Glam rock &#8800; metal.


----------



## katierose (Aug 20, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Fixed, and yes.
> 
> Meshuggah



Yeah I've been re-discovering my love for them recently.


----------



## Konfusius (Aug 20, 2009)

katierose said:


> Bottom line: Metal is not a fashion show. Show us what you can do with your instrument I could care less about the rest.



I d actually say that MUSIC is not about fashion/looks.
So everything considered music that is about looks is no real music that is worth to be listened to because it is not about the music. So you can watch a Beyonce or Spears video when having the TV muted, that is okay. But it simply doesnt really work without the videos. And true music works better without than with a visual addition to it. Check out that link --> You are listening to Scott Kroeker - Fata Morgana <-- if you want an example.


----------



## Scali (Aug 20, 2009)

Variant said:


> Glam rock &#8800; metal.


 
Glam rock?
That's a 70s thing, not an 80s thing:
Glam rock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

80s were the days of hair metal, and the leather+spikes image from Judas Priest, who had a puff as a singer, who liked to shop for that sort of clothing in erotic stores. It came to define the image of metal.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hair_metal


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2009)

Music and visuals go hand in hand. Society can fight all it wants and claim it isn't superficial, but its the nature of things. If Meshuggah were a bunch of scary looking 50 year olds who look like they spent their spare time playing D&D in their mums attic, they wouldn't be as popular. Not taking away from Meshuggah, God knows I love em, but music is an all-round package and band that don't meet the requirements simply don't make it (though there are exceptions obviously).


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 20, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Are Vai,Satch,Gilbet,Slash,Petrucci,Hendrix,Malmsteen,Romeo,Nugent,Moore (list goes on forever) handsome ?
> NOT AT ALL



I'm straight, but I'm comfortable enough with my sexuality to say another dude is good looking.

Vai? Yes. Satch? Kind of. Gilbert? Yes. Slash? Hell no. Petrucci? Yeah, but he's a bear and could kick my ass if I bad mouthed him, lol. Hendrix? He's dead. Malmsteen? He's fat, ugly, and arrogant so a big HELL NO from me. Romeo? Ehh. Nugent? I guess, in that down-home southerner style? Moore?  

That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 20, 2009)

shes definatly not bad or anything. She has some skillz

but shes nothing special at all. I watched this once and it was just generic soloing that i've heard millions of times. 

If thats what your into then all the power to you, but I'm gonna go listen to tosin abasi now.

she looks very uncomfortable as well.


----------



## Scali (Aug 20, 2009)

If you want to be successful in the mainstream, then your image is far more important than your music or talent.
Look at Britney... she's not a great singer, not even that good of a dancer... she can't write songs or play an instrument as far as I know... but she's a huge star.
People write hit songs for her, she just has to look cute while singing them.

Makes me think of Mariah Carey... one of the best voices in the industry, and she actually plays piano too, and has written the majority of her songs. But she hasn't done any good stuff in ages. People aren't interested in her voice or her songwriting. They just want shallow R&B/hiphop junk and Mariah just has to look cute in the video. So she does.


----------



## arktan (Aug 20, 2009)

Konfusius said:


> I d actually say that MUSIC is not about fashion/looks.
> So everything considered music that is about looks is no real music that is worth to be listened to because it is not about the music. So you can watch a Beyonce or Spears video when having the TV muted, that is okay. But it simply doesnt really work without the videos. And true music works better without than with a visual addition to it. Check out that link --> You are listening to Scott Kroeker - Fata Morgana <-- if you want an example.



Scott Kroeker fucking rules! He even did an interview on this site. 

And metal sadly is a fashion show sometimes (Manowar  , SLAAAAAYYYYYYEEEEEEEERRRR  , Children of Bodom (men who paint their nails  ) and so on... )

If those ugly bastards can wear something special for shows, photoshoots and vids why shouldn't ladies be allowed to do so?


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 20, 2009)

She looks like my second wife... (I've only been married once.lol)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2009)

Scali said:


> Makes me think of Mariah Carey... one of the best voices in the industry, and she actually plays piano too, and has written the majority of her songs. But she hasn't done any good stuff in ages. People aren't interested in her voice or her songwriting. They just want shallow R&B/hiphop junk and Mariah just has to look cute in the video. So she does.



Did you see her on MTV CRibs? Phoar.


----------



## Scali (Aug 20, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Malmsteen? He's fat, ugly, and arrogant so a big HELL NO from me.


 
Have you seen his wife?
He's gotta be attractive in some way, since he managed to marry her 
April malmsteen image by davida54 on Photobucket
Bit of a Cindy Crawford-lookalike


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 20, 2009)

Scali said:


> Have you seen his wife?
> He's gotta be attractive in some way, since he managed to marry her
> 
> 
> ...



Ehh, she doesn't do much for me....


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Aug 20, 2009)

katierose said:


> So if you were a dude and you wanted to get into cooking, would you show up in the kitchen with no shirt on, flexing your manly muscles and making sure you're as hairy as possible to prove a point? I mean, we might be turned on but WTF? Hahaha. Just come and cook your cupcakes with us and stop trying to get attention you know.


What about if I tried to flex and cancel the cupcakes into existence instead of baking them?


----------



## Variant (Aug 20, 2009)

Scali said:


> Glam rock?
> That's a 70s thing, not an 80s thing:
> Glam rock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Yeah, yeah, Bowie and N.Y. Dolls and all that... I'm 32, and not retarded. I was there and we called them glam rock back in the eighties, kinda like people call shit that isn't emo "emo" now, and all the misnomers applied to "goth" bands in the nineties. 

Either way, who cares, 99% of it was shit... and I _*wouldn't*_ put Priest in there either, NWOBHM, no matter how goofy their getups, were not the Sunset Strip shit that I was referring to as *not metal*. I'll agree to the above, that it doesn't matter for real bands, and shouldn't.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Aug 20, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I want to become a famous guitarist, just to prove an ugly fucker can get famous, and music isn't superficial. The odds are against me though


Angus Young beat you to it.


----------



## katierose (Aug 20, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> What about if I tried to flex and cancel the cupcakes into existence instead of baking them?



"Cancel the cupcakes into existence." I would love to see that.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 20, 2009)

Scali said:


> Have you seen his wife?
> He's gotta be attractive in some way, since he managed to marry her
> April malmsteen image by davida54 on Photobucket
> Bit of a Cindy Crawford-lookalike


 
Yeah his ferraris are attractive,and dude that chick is fugly.
She looks like a chick who used to clean up my parents house lol


----------



## Scali (Aug 20, 2009)

Variant said:


> Yeah, yeah, Bowie and N.Y. Dolls an all that... I'm 32, and not retarded. I was there and we called them glam rock back in the eighties, kinda like people call shit that isn't emo "emo" now, and all the misnomers applied to "goth" bands in the nineties.
> 
> Either way, who cares, 99% of it was shit... and I _*wouldn't*_ put Priest in there either, NWOBHM, no matter how goofy their getups, were not the Sunset Strip shit that I was referring to as *not metal*. I'll agree to the above, that it doesn't matter for real bands, and shouldn't.


 
I was there aswell, and we' have always made the distinction between glam rock and hair metal/glam metal/pop metal.
I can't stand the 70s stuff, so for me it's very obvious that it's not the same.


----------



## Konfusius (Aug 20, 2009)

arktan said:


> Scott Kroeker fucking rules! He even did an interview on this site.
> 
> And metal sadly is a fashion show sometimes (Manowar  ..... photoshoots and vids why shouldn't ladies be allowed to do so?




She is allowed to, but it simply doesnt change anythin bout the music.
Yeah the music-INDUSTRY is about looks. good shows are not just about music, but also about behavior on stage and stuff. a bad band going off and interacting with the audience is way more fun to see than... lets say satch and vai and someoneelsewho isreallygreat standing on stage, playing great but not moving, smiling or interactin with the audience or at least with each other. like fuckin human jukeboxes.
But MUSIC is about MUSIC. I mean like when I leave the house and listen to stuff on my MP3, that is what music is really about.

Good association with Manowar, by the way.

if he hadnt done the interview, i d prolly not know him, he jus seemed such a cool and open-minded guy I simply had to check him out. And i mean... who can you listen to his music and not love it?!

i just noticed our dearest keith merrow never shows his face in his videos... what is it your hiding keith? Is your vader agile actually not a VADER but a merrow agile? keith merrow aka chad vader?!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Aug 20, 2009)

katierose said:


> Bottom line: Metal is not a fashion show. Show us what you can do with your instrument I could care less about the rest.


Someone hasn't seen Twisted Sister before.


----------



## Variant (Aug 20, 2009)

Scali said:


> I was there aswell, and we' have always made the distinction between glam rock and hair metal/glam metal/pop metal.
> I can't stand the 70s stuff, so for me it's very obvious that it's not the same.



Well, I came from the trash metal and death metal camp... we didn't ever want the word 'metal' anywhere guys that looked like: 






Cock-rock was probably used more than the word glam ever was.  I never really listened to much seventies glam, way more Sabbath, Floyd, Moody Blues, Kansas, Yes, Rush and whatnot from that era.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Aug 20, 2009)

katierose said:


> "Cancel the cupcakes into existence." I would love to see that.


I'm still practicing. 

It's a very hard skill to master, canceling the non-existence of an object.


----------



## Konfusius (Aug 20, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> I'm still practicing.
> 
> It's a very hard skill to master, canceling the non-existence of an object.



I can tell you what the problem is.
I already cancelled your cancelling.
But before I did that I cancelled the cupcakes.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 20, 2009)

Konfusius said:


> I can tell you what the problem is.
> 
> I already cancelled your cancelling.
> But before I did that I cancelled the cupcakes.



Dammit, you had to cancel his cancelling of the cupcakes?!?!? I was looking forward to those, I'm hungry.


----------



## Variant (Aug 20, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> I'm still practicing.
> 
> It's a very hard skill to master, canceling the non-existence of an object.



Isn't that how organized religion functions? I'd study them, they've got it down to an art.  Start young, instill fear, use faith as a test in the face of contradictory evidence... you'll have cupcakes (or at least having everyone believe they're somewhere up in the sky) before you know it!


----------



## Scali (Aug 20, 2009)

Variant said:


> Well, I came from the trash metal and death metal camp... we didn't ever want the word 'metal' anywhere guys that looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well, you're now just looking at one extreme.
In reality this fashion spread way further than just the 'soft' rock guys. Even bands that were considerably heavier, had an appearance with lots of leather, colourful guitars, big hair, and photomodels and fancy cars in their videos...
Basically it's the exact same image crap that you get today with R&B, hiphop, emo and all that 'commercial' music these days... Except back then, hardrock/heavy metal WAS the 'commercial' music. Heavy metal was fashionable, so it got the image treatment.


----------



## Konfusius (Aug 20, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Dammit, you had to cancel his cancelling of the cupcakes?!?!? I was looking forward to those, I'm hungry.



Go ahead and cancel your hunger ^^

Can anyone please tell me why anyone liked that cock rock stuff? I just dont get it. But I neither get the mainstream "HipHop" or that Emo shit....
Am i just to real/trve to get it?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2009)

Girls playing guitar > Hair metal > Cupcakes.



This forum never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 20, 2009)

/thread


She sucks. Hard.
Could care less if the OP was a newer video, point is she just wants to be the fastest shredder out there and is doing it in all the wrong ways. Watching vids like hers makes me cringe the same way I do when I see a drummer just rushing straight into blast beats during their first few months.


----------



## Seebu (Aug 20, 2009)

BUT SHE'S A FEMALE! Therefore she deserves praise for being able to hold the guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2009)

VicerExciser said:


> She sucks. Hard.
> Could care less if the OP was a newer video, point is she just wants to be the fastest shredder out there and is doing it in all the wrong ways. Watching vids like hers makes me cringe the same way I do when I see a drummer just rushing straight into blast beats during their first few months.



Granted, that vid is not very great at all, but the original one sounded better I think when she tries too hard it shows, but when she relaxes and does things at her own pace, she sounds better. I think thats the case for all learners.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 20, 2009)

Seebu said:


> BUT SHE'S A FEMALE! Therefore she deserves praise for being able to hold the guitar.


 
She would be better holding another THING


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't really care much for the girl the op posted but this nili brosh definatly is interesting to check out


----------



## Variant (Aug 20, 2009)

Scali said:


> Well, you're now just looking at one _*extreme*_.



Nah, that's Poison... Extreme kicked ass.  Though, they fell victim to it as well early on, only to shed it quickly when such nonsense was discarded in the early nineties. Even wrote a song about it when the figured it out. 

Honestly, though... I understand the impetus behind it, but as a musician myself, if a label told me to don the florescent and perm the hair, I'd reveal the good ol' longfinger, and probably do the exact opposite. 

Its the same stuff with the scene shit right now, and there are now (as there were in the '80s) plenty of bands who aren't going to change their pants just because a bunch of clones are swinging from the last tree to the next. Dress goofy if you want kids, just do it for yourself not becuase you want to blend in with the functionally retarded Romans that surround you.


----------



## Konfusius (Aug 20, 2009)

She has lots of subscribers, check her youtube channel. It is depressing...




8Fingers said:


> She would be better holding another THING



Something like this? http://primanocte.at/jmo/images/stories/waffen/klingen/streitaxt.gif


----------



## Variant (Aug 20, 2009)

> She has lots of subscribers, check her youtube channel. It is depressing...



Is it more or less than Attack Attack! though? Frankly, I'd rather watch her bum notes than their quantized breakdowns, autotuned vocals, and coral reef dance party action.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 20, 2009)

The world is sexist... get used to it...


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 20, 2009)

Konfusius said:


> She has lots of subscribers, check her youtube channel. It is depressing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nope.
More like MY thing


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 20, 2009)

I think it is opposite with this though. Just because shes a woman she gets praised for being an average player where as a guy that is awesome just gets brushed off as another guitarist...


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Aug 20, 2009)

Variant said:


> Isn't that how organized religion functions? I'd study them, they've got it down to an art.  Start young, instill fear, use faith as a test in the face of contradictory evidence... you'll have cupcakes (or at least having everyone believe they're somewhere up in the sky) before you know it!


I believe in the almighty cupcake, you shall not blaspheme the cupcake, you shall worship the cupcake or be a heathen, to be put to death in the name of our lord, the cupcake.


----------



## katierose (Aug 20, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> The world is sexist... get used to it...



Hahahaha I love this.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 20, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> I think it is opposite with this though. Just because shes a woman she gets praised for being an average player where as a guy that is awesome just gets brushed off as another guitarist...



Yep. It's


----------



## Konfusius (Aug 20, 2009)

Sexism has its good sides, i guess. For example havin people pay for you at a restaurant, invite you for a drink, open doors for you, give you their jacket when you are freezing.... still i am lucky to be a guy. just for not having to take a seat when havin a piss.



8Fingers said:


> Nope.
> More like MY thing



You have an axe? Swee, dude!


----------



## Variant (Aug 20, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> I believe in the almighty cupcake, you shall not blaspheme the cupcake, you shall worship the cupcake or be a heathen, to be put to death in the name of our lord, the cupcake.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL I used to joke about this chick with my friends. 

She's better now days but she still hides behind effects and your basic shapes.

She'd probably be the kind of person that would tell you Ionian and Dorian are two different 'scales'.

look at her older videos.

I'm pretty sure shes still like 15 so...go easy with the wolf calls guys


----------



## katierose (Aug 20, 2009)

Found some fap material for you all.

Her name is Sophia Di.

YouTube - The Faceless - An Autopsy (cover)

YouTube - Sophia Di - Selkies: The endless obsession


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2009)

Really talented player but, good lord, somebody buy that girl a new amp.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 20, 2009)

katierose said:


> Found some fap material for you all.
> 
> Her name is Sophia Di.
> 
> ...



I'm not only digging the fact that it's a girl busting out The Faceless licks way clean and not playing a single off note but the fact that SOMEONE is doing it right.
There's so many shitty covers on youtube and this has to be one of the best I'm seen.
Mad props to her.



...but good god she needs some EQing or quite possibly new amp 
Nothing wrong with her playing at all, spot on with how the songs should be played.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 21, 2009)

Konfusius said:


> i just noticed our dearest keith merrow never shows his face in his videos... what is it your hiding keith? Is your vader agile actually not a VADER but a merrow agile? keith merrow aka chad vader?!



Why would anyone even care what I look like? I just play guitar. When I'm watching playthrough videos, I don't want to stare at some dude's face. Besides, a lot of people want to "see what I'm doing" so they can play along. Zooming out to get my face in the picture means you can't see the fretboard as well. 

That...and I'm ugly


----------



## Crometeef (Aug 21, 2009)

oh god, not this chick again. i see she finally upgraded that red strat that she used to butcher the blackened solo with. and no i didn't read any post beyond the first one, so if this has been said, sorry


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 21, 2009)

i think she's cute 

and yes, she does need a new amp lol


----------



## Variant (Aug 21, 2009)

^
Or just learn how to turn the knobs. I know you can get a halfway decent sound out of those things.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 21, 2009)

Variant said:


> ^
> Or just learn how to turn the knobs. I know you can get a halfway decent sound out of those things.



I have one sitting right next to me.

No. you cant. not once your ears can distinguish the difference between good tone and bad tone.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 21, 2009)

her bends were way out of tune.


----------



## MTech (Aug 21, 2009)

this chick's been posted tons of times...


----------



## arktan (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I have one sitting right next to me.
> 
> No. you cant. not once your ears can distinguish the difference between good tone and bad tone.



Yes, you can. 

I have one as my main amp (which i use with my podx3L).


----------



## Variant (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I have one sitting right next to me. No. you cant. not once your ears can distinguish the difference between good tone and bad tone.



Spider III, right? I dicked with a neighbors for a bit, wasn't spectacular but you could get a usable lead tone out of it. Maybe you can't turn knobs.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 21, 2009)

Variant said:


> Spider III, right? I dicked with a neighbors for a bit, wasn't spectacular but you could get a usable lead tone out of it. Maybe you can't turn knobs.



Yeah, exactly. I've got an ENGL, but I can get a usable lead tone out of a Crate GX-15 with a Metal Zone in front of it.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 21, 2009)

I never said you can't get a usable tone out of it... I said you can't get halfway decent tone out of it 

You can use a squire strat but it doesn't mean it'll sound good... but its plenty usable. 

My biggest peeve is you can't get rid of the static sound in the backround without turning the gain so low you might as well be playing clean. Its 'usable' but I'm trying to replace it as fast as humanly possible. If we're just talking lead tone it may be a bit easier to work with but rhythm too on the high gain section is just eh...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I never said you can't get a usable tone out of it... I said you can't get halfway decent tone out of it
> 
> You can use a squire strat but it doesn't mean it'll sound good... but its plenty usable.
> 
> My biggest peeve is you can't get rid of the static sound in the backround without turning the gain so low you might as well be playing clean. Its 'usable' but I'm trying to replace it as fast as humanly possible. If we're just talking lead tone it may be a bit easier to work with but rhythm too on the high gain section is just eh...



Yeah, I hear ya. What I get out of my crate is nowhere remotely close to stage or album worthy.


----------



## Dr Terror (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol @ the nitpicking & haterade on a 15 year old player - female be damned. Some people talk as if they were Yngwie level at 15. Jealous much? Reality is, she's got better than average technique, beginner level gear, probably hasn't played with bands yet & has a youtube with crazy attention. I'd say give her a break but she's doing way better than you or I because we're talking about her & not vice versa.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 21, 2009)

Dr Terror said:


> . I'd say give her a break but she's doing way better than you or I because we're talking about her & not vice versa.


 
We'rre talking about her because she has BOOBS.
Well probably not because she's all bones but still......a chick.




Cheesebuiscut said:


> I have one sitting right next to me.
> 
> No. you cant. not once your ears can distinguish the difference between good tone and bad tone.


 
Wich amp?
A line 6 spider 3 75 watts?
Well I think my audio samples has good tones. 

SoundClick artist: 8Fingers - page with MP3 music downloads

I saw so many people taking crap tones out of mesa boogies!!!
Some people don't read manuals and besides that they can't take a good tone out of any equipment.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 21, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Everyone whose saying shes boring, sloppy etc, she is just 17, give the girl a break eh?
> 
> *Being a woman doesn't automatically good,* but it is good to see more girls playing guitar either way.



No, but that is her only appeal. She will never have to expand her musical senses and guitar abilities, as she will always have fans, just because she has a vagina. 

The reason she bothers me (and all the other female guitarists who label their videos "GIRL SHRED OMG") is because if I posted the same video, playing the same music, I would get flamed so hard. Why? Because it sucks.

As a guitarist with a penis (who is also 17) , I am constantly trying to expand my technical skills and writing abilities because I know that there are a thousand more metal guitarists who are better than me, or more interesting. Right now my main focus is to develop interesting, musical, and "outside" ideas to apply to metal, that appeal to the majority of metal fans, without sounding too proggish and abstract. I spend hours on end trying to develop my own voice with the guitar, rather than spending hours picking out my outfit for my next youtube video.

My goal is to eventually stand out because of the hard work and musical connection I will attain with the guitar. Her goal is to stand out by flaunting her gender. 

And now, people may call me jealous or bitter. I am. This always bothers me. It bothered me with Yasi, it bothered me with that chick who did the horrendous Necrophagist covers, and it bothered me with that Santana solo chick.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 21, 2009)

Anthony said:


> No, but that is her only appeal. She will never have to expand her musical senses and guitar abilities, as she will always have fans, just because she has a vagina.
> 
> The reason she bothers me (and all the other female guitarists who label their videos "GIRL SHRED OMG") is because if I posted the same video, playing the same music, I would get flamed so hard. Why? Because it sucks.
> 
> ...


 
100% agreed.
Still we cannot blame on her if HORNY DUMB MALES WITHOUT A CHICK IN DA HOUSE love watching BOOBS even when they're playing bad stuff


----------



## Konfusius (Aug 21, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> 100% agreed.
> Still we cannot blame on her if HORNY DUMB MALES WITHOUT A CHICK IN DA HOUSE love watching BOOBS even when they're playing bad stuff



So here we got it all summed up. The reason why she is so popular and doesnt get laughed at for such playing.

But actually I really dig giving her positive rating for looking good and playing... okay... If you dig porn, what to be serious, I do, and you dig guitar playing, than a combination of both might work out. But as that isnt porn and nowhere near, i dont get how that turns people on. That surely is the reason! "Wow, her playing sucked... she looks kinda good... hummmm... sucking.... oh my, she really sucked!... oh, okay... she should really suck it again!" And just after thinking that the hormone drenched brain of a 14 year old gives her 5 stars and posts a comment like "y0u s0 aw3s0m lolZ!!!", even though he is a better player than she is and isnt statisfied at all with his own playing....
Sexuality: just turn the switch.



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Why would anyone even care what I look like? I just play guitar. When I'm watching playthrough videos, I don't want to stare at some dude's face. ....
> That...and I'm ugly



I was just jokin, dont wanna see your face neither, but it would be funny to see it for a second in a video, like when you pick up the guitar and you had a vader helmet on ^^
I dont wanna see peoples face either when they play, at least not on youtube, i really like how you put the focus on the important things in your videos, like em all!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 21, 2009)

All I wanna see in videos on youtube are the instrument, fingers and a massive pair of boobs


----------



## Scali (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think you can be as good a player as this girl is at 17, if you don't work hard on the musical aspect. Some of that alternate-picked 3-notes-per-string stuff that she turned out, has had many many hours of practice. Took me years to be able to do that, and I was way older than 17 by the time I got there.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 21, 2009)

katierose said:


> See?? Again, what is with the obnoxious "let's tie my shirt and show off my stomache for no reason." WHY? This is what I mean with trying too hard.



Yeah, Next thing you know she'll have purple and pink hair 



The Atomic Ass said:


> What about if I tried to flex and cancel the cupcakes into existence instead of baking them?



has anyone really ever been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like


----------



## TimSE (Aug 21, 2009)

i hate hows shes only popular cus shes a girl. if that was a guy playing exactly the same thing he would get boo'ed so hard.


----------



## Lankles (Aug 21, 2009)

The fact that I read this entire thread ... makes me want to be buried alive.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 21, 2009)

Scali said:


> I don't think you can be as good a player as this girl is at 17, if you don't work hard on the musical aspect. Some of that alternate-picked 3-notes-per-string stuff that she turned out, has had many many hours of practice. Took me years to be able to do that, and I was way older than 17 by the time I got there.



Exactly, I means not a perfect guitar player but shes 17 and pretty damn good for her age. Thats what got me.


----------



## lnname (Aug 21, 2009)

she needs a click track! she really can't keep time.

p.s. i think she's cool even if she isn't amazing

oh actually i have had two girls in various metal bands I've been in. One was one of those token goth/opera chicks, and another was a bit ugly but played really well.

its nice having girls around who are on the same level as you musically - or even just close. this girl isn't 

 this girl really is. I would grab her for my band in a second


----------



## playstopause (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, she seems pretty excited to be playing! 


Boring as hell, IMO.


----------



## lnname (Aug 21, 2009)

even if she turned out to be a cleverly disguised guy


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 21, 2009)

Ages have nothing do to with being a good or bad player.
The hours spent studying is what makes a difference.
I'm so tired of seeing people saying = oh that 9 years boy play the piano so well,he's a genius.
Why a man with 70 years who studied the same time as that little boy is not a genius ?
NONSENSE.
If both have the same time studing both are geniuses.
In fact is REALLY EASIER learning things when we're younger so that 70 man is much more a genius than that boy.


----------



## katierose (Aug 21, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Yeah, Next thing you know she'll have purple and pink hair



Awww someone doesn't like me. ////wrists.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 21, 2009)

katierose said:


> Awww someone doesn't like me. ////wrists.[/quote
> 
> I like ]


----------



## Scali (Aug 21, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Ages have nothing do to with being a good or bad player.
> The hours spent studying is what makes a difference.
> I'm so tired of seeing people saying = oh that 9 years boy play the piano so well,he's a genius.
> Why a man with 70 years who studied the same time as that little boy is not a genius ?
> ...


 
I'd agree to a certain extent... but that mainly goes for raw motoric skills and being able to reproduce written music.
I think when it comes to improvisation, writing your own music and expressing feelings on the instrument, the guitar is much like singing or acting... you just need a certain level of maturity to really get into that sort of thing.
You could teach a 9-year old to play SRV's licks, but he won't be able to really play his own heartfelt improvised solo's.
I think that's a completely different aspect of playing, and not really something that you can just teach to a kid. I think it takes years of experience on the instrument (and perhaps also coming of age mentally) before you can really develop a personality on guitar, and actually touch people with your playing.

I have the same with singers... There's tons of young guys and girls who can hold a tune, but hardly anyone can really go beyond that. They're just good at singing how they're told, but have no personality of their own.
Which is why Michael Jackson was such a unique talent... he DID have his own style and personality, and could really touch people with his voice, as young as he was. Another name that comes to mind is Bianca Ryan. How old was she when she first appeared on the X Factor? 11 or such? She sounded nothing like the usual 11 year old. She wasn't just good, she was exceptional.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 21, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> There was this girl who played with Steve Vai, she was incredible.



Her name is Orianthi (insert random Greek syllables here) and she ended up replacing Jennifer Batten in Michael Jackson's band. She was on the news here quite a bit after Jacko's death, what with her being an Aussie and all, and I didn't realise it was the same girl who got famous for playing with Steve Vai at 15 until I looked her up. 

Say what you want about the whole "zomg GIRLS" angle but imagine how many 15-year-old boys are driven to quit by Youtube comments and the like telling them how terrible they are. If this girl's commited and dedicated I'm sure she'll look back at these videos in ten years (from her flying car on Mars, hurry the fuck up with that already) and cringe like many of us already are, but if a bunch of misguided praise is what pushes her to become the next Orianthi then I can live with it.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 21, 2009)

Scali said:


> I'd agree to a certain extent... but that mainly goes for raw motoric skills and being able to reproduce written music.
> I think when it comes to improvisation, writing your own music and expressing feelings on the instrument, the guitar is much like singing or acting... you just need a certain level of maturity to really get into that sort of thing.
> You could teach a 9-year old to play SRV's licks, but he won't be able to really play his own heartfelt improvised solo's.
> I think that's a completely different aspect of playing, and not really something that you can just teach to a kid. I think it takes years of experience on the instrument (and perhaps also coming of age mentally) before you can really develop a personality on guitar, and actually touch people with your playing.
> ...


 


That's why I said better PLAYER and not a better composer.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 21, 2009)

I want to take back what I said before:

I read through some more of this and I feel pretty bad

I think it kind of sucks that a forum of mostly 20 plus aged men has a 16 page debate on how unoriginal/borring of a player she is

I don't think shes incredible but if she is having fun than I think that should be all that matters

I dunno if you dont want to be unique, dont be unique, less competition for everyone else



Anthony said:


> No, but that is her only appeal. She will never have to expand her musical senses and guitar abilities, as she will always have fans, just because she has a vagina.
> 
> The reason she bothers me (and all the other female guitarists who label their videos "GIRL SHRED OMG") is because if I posted the same video, playing the same music, I would get flamed so hard. Why? Because it sucks.
> 
> ...



I do however make with the agreeing with yous


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 21, 2009)

This has got to one of the most pitiful threads ever on here 

Bunch of guys judging a girl who is posting on youtube. When you guys post vids of yourselves on youtube then you can talk - till then no more hating.


----------

